# Melitta System Error 13



## Marlowe (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi all,

First post here, thanks for creating a forum for coffee appreciators!

Does anyone know what area of fault is referred to by 'System Error 13?' I've tried everywhere online. Melitta just want me to return my machine for a repair that costs more than the machine (4 year old Passione OT).

I've spent several days on the machine and at my wit's end. The drive unit was struggling to turn over the brewing unit, so I replaced the brewing unit (£50). That didn't work so I replaced the drive unit (£80). The drive now turns freely on startup but I now get 'Error 13' followed by the machine resetting. All other usual errors e.g. insert water, insert drip tray, insert brewing unit work as normal.

I carefully used photos to rebuild so I'm confident wiring and hoses etc are connected correctly. The error comes up after a short pause that follows the initial drive turn over of the brewing unit, so I'm wondering if it's a hose issue but can see no connection issues. The heater element warms up also so I don't believe it's an electrical / wiring fault.

Could anyone please advise? I really don't want to get rid of my machine but I've not had a decent coffee since 2019!


----------



## Jaxx (Jan 15, 2022)

Hi Marlowe,

We too have this problem, did you manage to resolve it or did you have to ditch the machine in the end?

TIA,


----------

